# need help on getting sub 10 seconds for 3x3.



## tom0989123 (Dec 18, 2022)

ok ok so,

my personal best is 12.457 seconds which is great but
my goal is to get under 10 every time with ease.

the method I use is CFOP I average under 30 seconds every time
but it's rear I get under 20. What am I doing wrong or what haven't
I learnt yet, that's my problem.

who can help?


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 18, 2022)

also for any of you that thing I'm an annoying person for 
hogging Gsingh's thread I'm really not. Thoe it is true that I was doing that but
there is a reason and that reason is I didn't know how to make a new progression thread.
so I'm sorry for that Gsingh's and any one ells I'm missing.

I shouldn't of done that. 

so if you see this thread then you don't have to reply or talk to me I'm fine with that.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 18, 2022)

Can you send a video of you solving? Or perhaps some reconstructions of solves? That’d significantly help our ability to give specific advice. Unless you give us more to work with, the best I can do is direct you towards J Perms “How to be Sub-X” series



https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLI24ciRbl8BVh6cuX4UMgfbqOTZqb8eNf


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 18, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Can you send a video of you solving? Or perhaps some reconstructions of solves? That’d significantly help our ability to give specific advice. Unless you give us more to work with, the best I can do is direct you towards J Perms “How to be Sub-X” series
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLI24ciRbl8BVh6cuX4UMgfbqOTZqb8eNf


ok I will try to send you a video.

by the way I all ready watch J Perms vids and for sub 10 there not that help full to me.


----------



## LBr (Dec 18, 2022)

I’ve said this many times but it’s important to just practice so you can implement techniques/algs in solves. I know this sounds basic but I don’t know what you do or don’t know/do and I haven’t seen any of your solves on video


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 19, 2022)

I will send a vid so you can see my solves on this thread do day at some point.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 19, 2022)

here you are
sorry for the bad camera.


----------



## Cuban_Cuber (Dec 19, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> here you are
> sorry for the bad camera.


Keep in mind I'm not a professional, but this is my advice for you. Take it with a grain of salt.

Of course you should learn full PLL and OLL, as well as better algorithms for your F2L. But try to focus on improving your look ahead/reducing pauses, finger tricks, and cross.
For finger tricks, you should probably learn how to use double flicks first. They're a lot more helpful than you'd think.

Good luck improving, hope this helps


----------



## Garf (Dec 19, 2022)

You should be watching videos on what you need to do to be sub-20, then sub-15, sub-12, and finally, sub-10. Not ONLY that, but you need to let time pass so that you can do solves and gain experience with what you already know. You can't just become sub-10 by watching a video.
Also, in your video, you have decent fingertricks, but when you have a situation where you need to double flick, you do two U flicks. You should be trying to use as many fingertricks as you can in your solves. Also lol you had the cross solved what kind of scramble sub-set are you doing?
Here is what I suggest you do:
Hand scrambling is the best way to apply as many fingertricks as you can.
Learn full PLL (w/ better fingertricks Jperm has a really good video on that. Search www.speedcubedb.com if you want better algorithms to use), then full OLL (Jperm again, speedcubedb if you want better algs).
Of course, you should be working on F2L all the time.
After you get better at F2L, work on lookahead (where you don't bother to look at what you are currently solving and you strive to see what other info there is on the cube)


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 19, 2022)

Cuban_Cuber said:


> Keep in mind I'm not a professional, but this is my advice for you. Take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Of course you should learn full PLL and OLL, as well as better algorithms for your F2L. But try to focus on improving your look ahead/reducing pauses, finger tricks, and cross.
> For finger tricks, you should probably learn how to use double flicks first. They're a lot more helpful than you'd think.
> ...


ok I'll try and learn that.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 19, 2022)

Garf said:


> You should be watching videos on what you need to do to be sub-20, then sub-15, sub-12, and finally, sub-10. Not ONLY that, but you need to let time pass so that you can do solves and gain experience with what you already know. You can't just become sub-10 by watching a video.
> Also, in your video, you have decent fingertricks, but when you have a situation where you need to double flick, you do two U flicks. You should be trying to use as many fingertricks as you can in your solves. Also lol you had the cross solved what kind of scramble sub-set are you doing?
> Here is what I suggest you do:
> Hand scrambling is the best way to apply as many fingertricks as you can.
> ...


thank you for taking your time on replying,
you seem to be a more advanced speed cuber than I am, 
I will however try to learn full PLL and OLL and practice my F2L 
it will take a long time as most things do to be an expert at.

the scramble was well, IDK to be honest I just asked my dad to scramble it then 
I solved it while recording it. (as you saw on the vid.) umm -O- ye what is a sub-set?

and have a Merry Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 19, 2022)

Cuban_Cuber said:


> Keep in mind I'm not a professional, but this is my advice for you. Take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Of course you should learn full PLL and OLL, as well as better algorithms for your F2L. But try to focus on improving your look ahead/reducing pauses, finger tricks, and cross.
> For finger tricks, you should probably learn how to use double flicks first. They're a lot more helpful than you'd think.
> ...


thanks for the advise and. have a Merry Christmas! and a happy new Year!


----------



## Garf (Dec 19, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> thank you for taking your time on replying,
> you seem to be a more advanced speed cuber than I am,
> I will however try to learn full PLL and OLL and practice my F2L
> it will take a long time as most things do to be an expert at.
> ...


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 20, 2022)

Garf said:


> View attachment 21453


what's the image of?
is it you average times.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 20, 2022)

Garf said:


> View attachment 21453


ok so your a lot faster than me, by a long shot.

you average 1 second faster than my PB. 

COOL!


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 20, 2022)

Garf said:


> View attachment 21453


I love the name of that session.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 20, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I love the name of that session.


ye.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 20, 2022)

Garf said:


> View attachment 21453



how to get better practicing edges only


----------



## Garf (Dec 20, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> how to get better practicing edges only


3-style edges?


----------



## Garf (Dec 20, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I love the name of that session.


Thx!
Couldn't find a way to insert a quote for an edit, so I had to reply using a new message.


----------

